# Aco Watch



## tankman (Aug 18, 2007)

I've inherited an Aco gents chronometer gold watch from a great-uncle. I can't find anything about Aco watches. Does anyone out there know anything?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

AÃ§o is the Portugese word for steel, acero in Spanish, acier in French... so it _may _be that what you're reading as the makers name is a reference to the materials of the watch, like the 'acier inoxydable' - stainless steel, on many French watches.

Do you have a picture? That would be very helpful, especially one of the movement.


----------



## tankman (Aug 18, 2007)

chris l said:


> AÃ§o is the Portugese word for steel, acero in Spanish, acier in French... so it _may _be that what you're reading as the makers name is a reference to the materials of the watch, like the 'acier inoxydable' - stainless steel, on many French watches.
> 
> Do you have a picture? That would be very helpful, especially one of the movement.


Thanks Chris

Please forgive my descriptions as I am a complete novice with watches!!!!

The only writing on the face is 'ACO WATCH' beneath the 12 o'clock position and '17 RUBIS' above the 6 o'clock position. I have taken the back off and the only writing is 'SEVENTEEN 17 JEWELS' and 'UNADJUSTED SWISS'.

I will try and get some photos but at the moment I can't see how you attach them!

Russ


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

tankman said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > AÃ§o is the Portugese word for steel, acero in Spanish, acier in French... so it _may _be that what you're reading as the makers name is a reference to the materials of the watch, like the 'acier inoxydable' - stainless steel, on many French watches.
> ...


Looks like I'm wrong, then ! It sounds like an ACO watch...

There are several guides to including picture for the forums, you should have a look in the Photography forum; basically you need to upload your picture to a picture host, and then include a link to the pictures locations.

I use www.theimageboard.com . Try them - it's free!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1st post in the hints and tips forum

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## tankman (Aug 18, 2007)

pg tips said:


> 1st post in the hints and tips forum
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637





















Here are the links above to the pictures. Hope they work!!!!

Russ


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

movement looks like a landeron 151 ,under the balance wheel there is a number ,what is it?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice, I'm a sucker for these old gold 40's/50's chronographs...

Well worth servicing and keeping; is it running at the monoent?


----------



## tankman (Aug 18, 2007)

chris l said:


> Very nice, I'm a sucker for these old gold 40's/50's chronographs...
> 
> Well worth servicing and keeping; is it running at the monoent?


I'm pleased the photos came out ok!

I've had another look inside but can't see any other numbers.

It runs perfectly.

Any idea who 'ACO WATCHES' are? Country of origin?

The back is stamped 18k so I assume it is 18k gold but would the main body be the same?

Any idea of value?

Thanks for everyones help.

Russ


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Have a look at this one on ebay, strikingly similar, pugsy does it on the movt id again!

http://cgi.ebay.it/50-Chronographe-SUISSE-...1QQcmdZViewItem

I can't help with ACO I'm afraid, it could have been anybody A.C.O. ? Or a companies personalised watches?


----------

